# chartering and kids



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

I am thinking of chartering a captained boat
for a few days in January in the Florida Keys.
I have three kids, ages 2.5, 6, and 9.

Any comments regarding kids and chartering?
Is there enough to keep them busy? Any unusual
risks involved?

Anything else?

Thanks,
Barry


----------

